# Puerto Vallarta



## richalisoviejo (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a few photos to share from my trip to Puerto Vallarta last month. Last time I used the time-share we went to Cabo San Lucas, I wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t impressed but I love Puerto Vallarta.

View from our room;

















My best friend Jim at our favorite Cuban bar.


----------



## Candy (Apr 11, 2009)

I loved your pictures. My husband and I went there on our honeymoon. We also went to Cabo (loved Cabo the water is soooo blue) also went to "Senior Frogs" have you ever been there? Always wanted to go back there one day.  Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 11, 2009)

Candy said:


> I loved your pictures. My husband and I went there on our honeymoon. We also went to Cabo (loved Cabo the water is soooo blue) also went to "Senior Frogs" have you ever been there? Always wanted to go back there one day.  Candy



Oh yes Senior Frogs 

I went at a bad time to Cabo, September, it was so hot you couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even lay out by the pool. 

And I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t forget Cabo Wabo. I did have a good time there


----------



## Isa (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, amazing pictures . 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

